# Swim Challenge, January-February Summary.



## Chris Hobson (Jan 31, 2022)

This is the state of play on my swim challenge as of 31st January 2022. The target for the year is 500 miles which equates to 32,000 pool lengths. This target requires me to swim a minimum of 10 miles or 640 lengths per week, 42 miles or 2,688 lengths per month.

I have mostly been doing swim sessions of 4k duration, that is 160 lengths. With a couple of extra lengths tacked on the end this works out at 2.5 miles. To begin with this took me about two hours but I have improved a little so that 1:50 is more normal now. My best time is 1:42 which was posted on a day when I had a lot of swimmers to compete with. Once a week I do a training session of various drills, sprints and stuff to keep my swimming technique sharp. On those days I tend to clock up a shorter distance. The sports watch doesn't record kick drills so 1k always goes missing there. This does mean that I'm definitely doing the distances even if it isn't recording quite accurately at other times.

From the start I decided that it would be a good idea to get ahead of these targets if possible in case I run into any problems during the year. The total that I have swum so far then is 64.7 miles, that's 4,141 pool lengths. This means that I have achieved over 150% of my target so I'm well pleased. This also means that I am just 35.3 miles from my next curry night.

Now we mustn't forget the guide dogs.

www.justgiving.com/fundraising/chris-hobson9

I'm now getting some donations from people who aren't close relatives.

Edit.
Rather than put up yet another post on the subject, I am just going to update this one for now. Current distance covered for Jan & Feb is 118 miles. I'm nicely ahead of my target distance of 84 miles and more than a third of the way towards my next beer and curry night.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jan 31, 2022)

Some open water swimming might be on the cards but not until the weather gets a bit warmer. There is a good swimming lake at Allerthorpe near York.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Feb 1, 2022)

You are doing great Chris, would be lovely if you are able to do open water swimming.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Feb 10, 2022)

I was feeling a bit over trained after Tuesday's swim so I took a day off yesterday. The pool was very quiet this morning so I got stuck in to see if I could get a new best time for 4k. New PB for the distance 1:39:28. Yay!


----------



## Chris Hobson (Feb 11, 2022)

I've clocked up another 14.5 miles this week bringing the total so far up to 85.5. I need a minimum of 42 miles per month so I've passed February's target already which is good. It is now only 14.5 miles to go to beer and curry night.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Feb 18, 2022)

As I'm getting ever closer to my 100 miles curry night, I put in an extra long swim in order to get me over the line. Today I cracked out a seven kilometre swim in three hours and twenty minutes. Unfortunately when I got home and totalled up my score so far it only came to 97.8 miles. I had my calculations wrong and I am still 2.2 miles short. This does mean that doing a regular 4k swim tomorrow will get me there so I'm off to Asda to get the beer and cooking ingredients in for Saturday night.

Edit.
For Sunday night, we have fish and chips on Saturday.

Edit #2.
100.3 miles yay.


----------

